# CMH Life



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi I am a student hopefully a med student 
I would like to know about life in CMH as I want to apply in it I heard that it was strict and the life is pretty boring and also that since it's a combined military hospital I assume that they are gonna treat us like **** 
It would be great if someone whose studied in it or someone whose close relative studies in it would tell me a little bout it


----------



## aleena211 (Aug 28, 2016)

what is your aggregate with SAT?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

I honestly have no idea how to calculate it 
I got 783/900 in igcse
853/1100 in Alevels
And 2010/2400 in sat 
You got any idea how to do it?


----------



## danialraza (Aug 12, 2016)

Bro, May be are strict but as a learning point of view that is good platform for you and your future.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey your merit comes as 81.56% 
You put in 50% SAT 2 score or NUMS (whichever gives a higher percentage) 10% O levels and 40% A levels. Last year closing merit was around 88 something for local seats in cmh. And for foreign it was I think 83% something. You can also try for CMH Multan or Quetta if it's feasible. They have lower merits. Best of luck! :+1:
Are you applying anywhere else?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Well crap but isn't it a bit lower for BDS
And I wanted to try uol aswell
And I don't have the money for foreign seats
So am I screwed yet?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Spoderman said:


> Well crap but isn't it a bit lower for BDS
> And I wanted to try uol aswell
> And I don't have the money for foreign seats
> So am I screwed yet?


I think you may have a chance in BDS ,yes it is strict but you have to see the broader picture it's a good institution

- - - Updated - - -



Spoderman said:


> I honestly have no idea how to calculate it
> I got 783/900 in igcse
> 853/1100 in Alevels
> And 2010/2400 in sat
> You got any idea how to do it?


To get admission you need equivalence certificate so I hope you have already got that if not you should apply for it ASAP with urgent fees it takes a week but you won't be able to apply without that


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Well I have the equilance certificate and what is the merit for govt unis if the merit of private institutions are this high and do you think I have a chance at Ucmd?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Spoderman said:


> Well I have the equilance certificate and what is the merit for govt unis if the merit of private institutions are this high and do you think I have a chance at Ucmd?


CMH merit is high due to SAT2 as students get very good marks in it ,most students are from A level system, the remaining colleges ask for mcat so merit is lower in them usually merit will begin where the government medical colleges merit ends. If you have given mcat and your aggregate is atleast 72+ I'm sure you will get into a private college

- - - Updated - - -



Spoderman said:


> Well I have the equilance certificate and what is the merit for govt unis if the merit of private institutions are this high and do you think I have a chance at Ucmd?


As merit changes from year to year it's hard to predict but CMH last year's BDS merit was between 81-82 so you have a good chance and sometimes students drop out of the list aswel


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Well I got 596 in MCAT and that's not good if last year it was 81-82 it's gonna increase this year because competition increases right and now I am worried cuz I just wasted 6000 rupees and got the prospectus and what if I don't get in what do you think about uni if lahore can I get in??


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Spoderman said:


> Well I got 596 in MCAT and that's not good if last year it was 81-82 it's gonna increase this year because competition increases right and now I am worried cuz I just wasted 6000 rupees and got the prospectus and what if I don't get in what do you think about uni if lahore can I get in??


Uni of lahore don't take SAT2, I think for BDS there merit would be around 65 % with mcat, but I think you have a chance in CMH BDS aswel I heard atleast 10 kids dropped out of BDS in CMH as they apply in both mbbs and bds


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Wasn't it made mandatory by pmdc for universities to consider SAT 2 as well for local students


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Spoderman said:


> Wasn't it made mandatory by pmdc for universities to consider SAT 2 as well for local students


I'm not sure , as far as I know only CMH takes SAT2 scores I think Shifa do aswel, but you can check on individual college websites , you can go on the uol website and check their requirements, usually in other colleges they only take SAT2 for foreign seats, PMDC doesn't mention SAT2 Mandatory for local seats.

- - - Updated - - -



hmalik said:


> I'm not sure , as far as I know only CMH takes SAT2 scores I think Shifa do aswel, but you can check on individual college websites , you can go on the uol website and check their requirements, usually in other colleges they only take SAT2 for foreign seats, PMDC doesn't mention SAT2 Mandatory for local seats.


You can just call the admission office and ask them whether they take SAT2 scores for local seats , it would be really great if they do as a lot of A LEVEL students can benefit as they do well in SAT2 but not so good in mcat. I know all this cz my sister got admission in bds CMH last year ,she had really bad scores in mcat but 2100 in SAT2, but cmh was the only college she could apply to as other colleges only considered mcat for local students, anyway goodluck


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

hmalik said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't it made mandatory by pmdc for universities to consider SAT 2 as well for local students
> ...


Well I'll go to the uni on Monday and ask them every thing there


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

yes the gvot colleges do consider SAt2 for local seats. These are 76 reserved seats. 
http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/01overseas2015.pdf
http://uhs.edu.pk/mcat/rulesnreg_pak_overss.pdf
here are some helpful links


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

You should try for BDS. Anything can happen! For UOL you need 74-75% for MBBS. That's what their admin told me last year. But I heard people with 65% got in and stuff. Although, at LMDC if you give donations you can get in with 66% even. Last year I had a merit of 72% with my MCAT and no private university took me in. And i didnt get into CMH by just 14 seats. I applied to CMH multan where the merit was lower and got in but didn't go. I repeated and it helped me alot. I improved and learned. It isn't easy, but it's worth it. If you can repeat, I suggest you do. And if you cannot then you can try other fields.


----------



## SherlockHolmes. (Sep 10, 2016)

What is the merit of cmh lahore? 
Can a person with 81% get admission there? How many seats are there for civilians?


----------

